# World of Warships Zielhilfe



## HenryChinaski (16. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich verfolge jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit den Fortschritt, Let's Plays etc. von World of Warships und bin sehr interessiert an dem Game.

Jetzt habe ich dieses Video gesehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k83py5STYIk

Ich stecke nicht so in dem Thema Free-to-Play insgesamt und daher bin ich so etwas nicht gewöhnt. Die ganzen Bots, Cheats usw. (für mich ist es das, Zielhilfen und so) haben mich schon davon abgehalten z.B. World of Tanks zu zocken.
Daher mal so als Frage: Ist so etwas  Gang und Gäbe, also normal? Der Ersteller von dem Video merkt ja an, dass es evtl. als Feature gedacht ist...

Wird es das also geben? Wie hoch ist Wahrscheinlichkeit?
Wo ist dann noch die Herausforderung?

[Edit: Frage beantwortet. Und off Topic, sind deutsche, bzw. weitere englische oder russische, Schiffe geplant?]

MfG,
Henry


----------



## sh4sta (16. Mai 2015)

Der Aim-Mod funktioniert nicht mehr, seit dem Patch am Donnerstag. Ja, es sollen noch mehr Schiffe von anderen Fraktionen kommen, jedoch wird das ein laufender Prozess( wie bei WoT). Sind ja auch erst in der ClosedBeta und z.Z. gibt es auch nur Prem Schiffe von den Russen + Briten. Mit dem letzten Patch kamen Amerikanische Schlacht Schiffe + Japanische Träger.gr


eetz


----------



## HenryChinaski (16. Mai 2015)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, grade das Video von der Main gesehen. Cool 

MfG,
Henry


----------

